# Wenger Auditorium Seating



## AlexDonkle (Apr 3, 2015)

Give it 10 years, and Wenger will probably just start a contracting division and build entire theatres by themselves. 
http://www.wengerseating.com/


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Apr 3, 2015)

Since they own Clancy, I wonder with Phillips selling lighting if Wenger will pick up Strand.


----------



## AlexDonkle (Apr 4, 2015)

BillConnerASTC said:


> Since they own Clancy, I wonder with Phillips selling lighting if Wenger will pick up Strand.



That would be smart of them. Clancy already builds plugstrips into their Varion hoist to compete with Prodigy, but they could certainly do a lot more with Strand's equipment catalog.


----------



## JohnD (Apr 5, 2015)

That wouldn't be a bad idea, in addition to Strand, since Philips Lighting also has Vari*Lite and Showline.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Apr 5, 2015)

Of course Phillips could buy Wenger/Clancy with their petty cash.


----------



## egilson1 (Apr 5, 2015)

All to be eventually purchased by the Borg know as PRG.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Apr 5, 2015)

Well that could be too. Sure glad I don't have to worry about the problems.


----------



## techieman33 (Apr 5, 2015)

JohnD said:


> That wouldn't be a bad idea, in addition to Strand, since Philips Lighting also has Vari*Lite and Showline.



Don't forget Phillips has the Selecon line as well.


----------

